# Guardians of the Galaxy



## Harbinger (Aug 14, 2014)

The hell isn't their a thread for this yet?
Just got back from the cinema, holy crap i freakin love this film, best film i've seen in ages, or in general, instant fave.
Anyone else seen it yet?

[SPOILERS]

First film i sat through the credits expecting a scene, didnt expect howard the duck -_-
And dancing groot is fucking adorable, but what was the deal?
Would or those twigs grow into Groot or did Rocket just happen to pick the one brain twig or whatever?

And dayum i couldnt pick a favorite, Groot, Rocket, Drax, and Gamora were all equally awesome.

Watching it felt how Mass Effect first felt before it got shite, only even better.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 14, 2014)

Dude there is already a thread for this, it's not even on the second page, did you bother scrolling down to check? https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1257868-Im-seeing-guardians-og-the-galaxy-everywhere-now


----------

